# How can i get best exchange rate



## johnycash (28 Jan 2012)

Hi 
I holiday in Thailand once a year every year as my wife is Thai and we go back to see her family and take 3 weeks out to holiday ourselves i was just wondering what would be the best way to get the best exchange rate out of my money possible.

The way i have been working it so far has been preloading my bank of Ireland credit card to the tune of 3,500 Euro and withdrawing it from Atms over there as and when i need it.

I have three options i have been considering and i was looking for your advise on.

1/ Continue doing this the way i have been doing it
2/ Carry out the 3,500 Euro with me and open bank account out there and change it out there and lodge it
3/ Change to Thai Baht here and carry it out with me and lodge in bank account out there.

As always all advise much appreciated


----------



## ccraig (28 Jan 2012)

Theres no really easy answer

You can expect to pay fx rates of maybe as high as 5% with the banks by converting before going.

Alternatively use a credit cards and pay a cross border fee and fx fee not far off that.

If you go out with euro to convert you're unlikely to get much better but interesting to see if thats the case. Possibly your wife could check with a bank over there and you could do the same on this side with an irish bank


----------



## johnycash (30 Jan 2012)

Hi ccraig thanks for the advice i will check out the things you have highlighted


----------



## johnycash (30 Jan 2012)

Any one else with any other ideas i would appreciate it


----------

